# My budgie has a small cut on it’s cere!!!



## PurpleBudgie (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey my bird moe recently cut his cere I don’t know how he did it,but i’m not sure what to do!Its pretty small and doesn’t seem to be bleeding, any tips would be awesome!Thanks!


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello and :welcome:

You have come to the right place to learn more about best practices in budgie care. Check out the various articles and "stickies" that give lots of great information. If you have any questions, people here love to help and offer support!

We always recommend that you take your bird to an AVIAN vet, as we are not professionals. Could you post a picture of the cere? It is hard to know what to say without seeing it. In the mean time, since it is not bleeding, it is likely not something to be overly concerned about.

Good luck!


----------



## PurpleBudgie (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've come to the best place to learn even more about budgies! You've been given great advice. If it's not a large or open wound, it will probably heal on its own. However, if you are concerned, it's always best to take your little one into an avian vet for a checkup  

FaeryBee has provided some excellent resources above, so be sure to read through them. They include the forum's many stickies and articles to ensure that you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

I look forward to seeing you around the forums and meeting your budgie! hoto:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

If the cere is not bleeding and the cut is not deep then it should heal fine on its own.
As Goldenwing indicated, seeing a picture of the injury would be helpful.

Do you have a Birdie First Aid Kit in case of Emergencies and do you know the basics of Avian First Aid?

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/335937-avian-first-aid.html

Have you ever had your budgies examined by an Avian Vet?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## PurpleBudgie (Apr 11, 2018)

Here is picture!It now seems to be red,I believe that it’s just dried blood, however any opinions would be amazing!Thanks!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi! Your “he” is actually a she, and it looks like she has just bruised her cere, but I’m not sure.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Katherine.
Your budgie is definitely a female and her cere is bruised.

Do you have more than one budgie?*


----------



## PurpleBudgie (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you so much for the help! Would this heal on its own or should I take further action?Right now she is alone,however I’m looking into a partner for her.Right now somebody is always home with her but I’m thinking another budgie would be extremely beneficial for her.We wanted to start with one for taming reasons for now, since I have only had her for a week!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You don't need to do anything about the bruise. It will heal on its own over time.

I wouldn't recommend getting another budgie for a minimum of 6 months. You need to learn as much about budgies as possible and determine if this one is happy being a solo bird. Many are.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting a second budgie.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics

Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's beautiful, and her cere will heal just fine on its own  

You've been given great advice above about a second budgie and I agree completely!


----------

